# GrowVeg Garden Planner Review



## Ileane (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Tee, thanks for the review. I can't wait until it's time to start planting, but it's never too soon to start planning ahead!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ileane - Thanks for stopping by. I'm really looking forward to the planting, too. It never hurts to do some planning before you plant


----------



## Joy1 (Mar 3, 2011)

well, I'm a first time gardener, and I am so excited to get started! I am just hoping I have even the tiniest amount of a green thumb, otherwise my son is going to be very disapointed lol


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Joy - Welcome to the world of vegetable gardening! 

I'm really excited to hear that you are growing some vegetables! I would recommend that you start small, and begin with some easy vegetables to get started like radishes, tomatoes, squash, eggplant, bell peppers, or bush beans (green beans).

Once you get your feet wet you can move on to different varieties and increase the size of your garden.

If you ever have any questions please feel free to use the contact page and get a hold of me. I'll be more than happy to help in any way I can!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Tina - Ants are not necessarily a bad thing in the vegetable garden. The small garden ant is very helpful when it comes to pollinating many plants. When they over run the garden then they can become a nuisance.


----------

